# British Diesel Multiple Unit



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

DMU makes easy work of the snowy conditions two weeks ago.
This is powered by a single 12v re-chargable battery which includes sounds and lights. It is driven by a hand held RC transmitter.

The twin set is Gauge 3 running on dual 64/ 45mm track
Please check out the video for full effect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9mW-rWbmGc


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking powered car and nice looking layout too. Can you give some info about the car and trailer, i.e.: manufacturer and rc system. 
Dave


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dave
Thanks for comments. The model was made for me by a 'late' member of the G3 Society here in the UK.
The RC is fairly basic using a Spectrum DX6i
Trevor


----------

